# Smoked striper 8_16_10



## richinct (Aug 17, 2010)

I smoked up some striper fillets yesterday. I decided to experiment with some different rubs. I found some weber mango-lime grilling seasoning in the cabinet, my wife must have bought it. Some I used my usual lemon pepper/blackening seasoning, I used Tony Chachere creole on a couple ( that came out good, nice kick) I mixed up some of Dutch's maple glaze for about half of the fish, that tasted real good, I like the flavor the ginger root adds to it. I used chopped garlic from a jar and it had garlic chunks in it, next time I will use fresh and finely grate it.  I think I will make another batch for a dipping sauce.

Fish was smoked at 150 for 2 hours then 200 for 1 hour. I was going to shoot for internal temp of 160 but the fish was drying out so I took it off at 145. I usually do fish by eye but since I found this site and got a remote thermometer I decided to go by temp, The fish was definately done, maybe a little over done. I used apple for the smoke.








Starting, the fish on the top have the maple glaze, at first I didn't cook the glaze down enough and it was thin. I cooked it down then let it cool and it thickened nicely.







These are the pieces with the different rubs, I kind of lost track of which is which so it will be a guessing game.







These are the ones with Dutch's maple glaze, definately a winner! Thank you Dutch if you are reading this!







Ready to eat


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2010)

Now thats some super good looking fish. I wish you had one shot of it sliced or atleast broke open for the meat looks all white and flakey too.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

That looks excellent Rich!!


----------



## richinct (Aug 18, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now thats some super good looking fish. I wish you had one shot of it sliced or atleast broke open for the meat looks all white and flakey too.


Here you go, I over cooked it a little, came out a little dry but still good


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

I have no experience with striper, but that looks good!

I do smoke a LOT of fish.  I take mine to 140*, which is the USDA recommended temp for fish.  It's always perfect for me.  I try to pick fish with lots of oil, such as salmon, char, grouper, bluefish, etc.


----------



## richinct (Aug 24, 2010)

ttosmoker said:


> I have no experience with striper, but that looks good!
> 
> I do smoke a LOT of fish.  I take mine to 140*, which is the USDA recommended temp for fish.  It's always perfect for me.  I try to pick fish with lots of oil, such as salmon, char, grouper, bluefish, etc.


You should try striper if you can get some (called rockfish down south), it is a fatty fish, smokes like bluefish but is much milder tasting. I have done bluefish but don't care for the strong taste, too bad cause I can catch all I want. I should have taken it out at 140, my eye told me it was done but I read somewhere to shoot for 160.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2010)

RichInCT said:


> You should try striper if you can get some (called rockfish down south), it is a fatty fish, smokes like bluefish but is much milder tasting. I have done bluefish but don't care for the strong taste, too bad cause I can catch all I want. I should have taken it out at 140, my eye told me it was done but I read somewhere to shoot for 160.


The ones I read say in order to destroy any possibility of parasites, you should either freeze at "0˚" for at least 30 days, or cook to 160˚. If I'm going to smoke fish to less than 160˚, I freeze for 30 days at 0˚.

Just thought I'd mention----Not telling anyone else to follow me, unless you want.

Bear


----------



## richinct (Aug 24, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> The ones I read say in order to destroy any possibility of parasites, you should either freeze at "0˚" for at least 30 days, or cook to 160˚. If I'm going to smoke fish to less than 160˚, I freeze for 30 days at 0˚.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention----Not telling anyone else to follow me, unless you want.
> 
> Bear


After searching it seems that USDA recommends 145 deg, I did find one place that said 160 deg if cooking for infants

http://www.fns.usda.gov/tn/Resources/ccrecipes18-27supp.pdf


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2010)

RichInCT said:


> After searching it seems that USDA recommends 145 deg, I did find one place that said 160 deg if cooking for infants
> 
> http://www.fns.usda.gov/tn/Resources/ccrecipes18-27supp.pdf


Rich,

It was nearly a year ago that I did the research. I don't remember which one I got it from. There are many.

Here is one, with the source at the bottom. This one is not USDA, but I believe it to be a reputable site:

Here they use freeze for one week at -10 degrees, which is equal to 30 days at 0 degrees, or cook to 160 degrees.
[h2] [/h2][h2]Salmon Smoking Methods[/h2][h3]Hot Smoking[/h3]
During the process of hot smoking  , thesalmon  is cooked, reaching an internal temperature of 160 degrees. A better quality is acheived if the smoker gradually rises in temperature, bringing the salmon up to the correct temperature slowly.
[h3]The Salmon[/h3]
Fresh  salmon and previously frozen salmon are not equals when it comes to cold smoking salmon. Freezing actually benefits the cold smoked salmon in a couple of ways. 



Freezing Ruptures Cell Membranes
Freezing Kills Parasites

As the salmon freezes, the liquid in the cells expands, causing the cell walls to rupture. When thawed, liquid drains readily from the flesh, meaning there's less water for the brine to remove.

Freezing also kill parasites. One week at minus ten degrees Fahrenheit kills parasites that would otherwise survive brining and cold smoking. 

Source:

http://www.smoker-cooking.com/smokedsalmonrecipes.html

I only mentioned this, because this is what I do. I'm not telling you what to do.

Bearcarver


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 24, 2010)

RichInCT said:


> You should try striper if you can get some (called rockfish down south),


Oh!  I've eaten tons of rockfish, although I don't remember whether I've smoked it.  Probably!  It is also I fish I like a lot.  You've motivated me to get some!

Re the temp:  Fish for me is perfect when pulled at 140*.  I mispoke a bit above -- you are correct the USDA temp is 145*.  I usually tent my fish for a few minutes after pulling, so I figure that it gets close to 145*.  Forgot that detail earlier. 

I think part of what matters is the freshness of the fish.  I have a great, great fishmonger just around the corner.  If instead I had to buy my fish at grocery stores -- including such "upscale" places as Whole Foods and Wegmans -- I would not be as comfortable.  I would not even eat fresh fish cooked at any temperature at some of the mass market grocery chains. *Shudder*


----------



## jak757 (Aug 24, 2010)

I opened this post, saw the pics, and started looking for a pole.... then I realized..."oh, it's STRIPER!"  Ah, never mind......

Just kidding folks.  I do know the difference between a fish and a scantily clothed dancer.....


----------



## richinct (Aug 24, 2010)

JAK757 said:


> I opened this post, saw the pics, and started looking for a pole.... then I realized..."oh, it's STRIPER!"  Ah, never mind......
> 
> Just kidding folks.  I do know the difference between a fish and a scantily clothed dancer.....


Here is the pole, too chilly that day to be scantily clothed


----------



## jak757 (Aug 24, 2010)

RichInCT said:


> Here is the pole, too chilly that day to be scantily clothed


Rich -- now THAT made me laugh!!  Good one.....


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2010)

Great looking fish, thanks for he qview.


----------

